# Shooting up a tree



## mr thomas (Aug 25, 2014)

Im pretty good at shooting targets at eye level and below but trying to shoot upwards I am useless at, I aim a bit lower due to the ball arching in a upwards trajectory untill dropping off but Im just hopeless with it at the mo and there is not a lot of places for practice for obvious reasons. Could anyone share their methodology with me , its fast approaching squirrel season here in bristol uk


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

The issue I had with shooting at various heights initially was that I pivoted my arms for directions. When you practice at a specific target at a specific level you get used to that form, that position with your body. When you try to go at different heights your form has to change, and that will lower accuracy.

Next time you try various heights keep your upper body form the same as if you were shooting at eye level, and try pivoting at your waste for height. This helped me tremendously.

Optionally you can just set up targets at various heights and start practicing that way. But when I tried that initially I found it to be extremely counterproductive, though I am sure it could work for some people.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

You have to lean your or to the side.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Phoul Mouth said:


> The issue I had with shooting at various heights initially was that I pivoted my arms for directions. When you practice at a specific target at a specific level you get used to that form, that position with your body. When you try to go at different heights your form has to change, and that will lower accuracy.
> 
> Next time you try various heights keep your upper body form the same as if you were shooting at eye level, and try pivoting at your waste for height. This helped me tremendously.
> 
> Optionally you can just set up targets at various heights and start practicing that way. But when I tried that initially I found it to be extremely counterproductive, though I am sure it could work for some people.


Yep, just like in archery, your form stays the same and you bend from your waist. Of course if you target is to high then you must make adjustments.

wll


----------



## mr thomas (Aug 25, 2014)

cheers all


----------

